# 1 year old Golden on Craigslist in Bay Area, California



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sent to Homeward Bound


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm very close to Petaluma if help is needed with transport.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I got notification from Homeward Bound that she was adopted


----------



## ssbon18 (Dec 21, 2009)

Great news ! Thanks for the update !


----------

